# looking for a community



## zephyr23 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi all,
Can any recommend any intentional communities, eco-villages,comune places to wwoof in the west coast ie WA,OR,CA,MT and ID. Thanks so much. Me and my partner have experience with farming we have wwoofed in the usa and costa rico and looking for place where we can live in a real community and gain skills and live in harmony with the earth. We are currently in Olympia WA. looking to leave in spring time. 
Loving You


----------



## TravlinGreaser (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll be watching this..i'm looking to do some work later in the fall around harvest. If I find anything also, I'll let you know.


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 25, 2012)

http://gen.ecovillage.org/


----------

